# BNP mating videos



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I moved my female bristlenose pleco to a different tank after she had mated with a male in the 45 gallon twice. Now she's with an albino male in my 20long, and it took about a month before they hooked up -- she didn't like his cave, so I redecorated, turning the log upright to make a hollow tree.

Here are a couple of videos of the action. It kind of looks like they're trying to do it in the backseat of a Toyota Tercel.






(Video #2 in the next post.)

She spent a lot of time hanging on the outside of the tree/cave while he was inside (fertilizing the previous effort, I guess, or maybe resting). She then moved to the top of the tree to try to get in, and the videos show you what happened next. I watched them do this performance twice; each time took about 15 minutes. They've been at it since this morning at least (10+ hours).

(And, yes, I know I shouldn't be taking video in the vertical alignment, but I got much better video quality this way.)


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)




----------

